# backup  to hdd



## xnl96 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a sistem freebsd8.0 and a hdd extern(500G) and I want to use he for backups but I have same problem .

```
#dump -0 -f /mnt/bac0 /
```
 I mount the hdd in /mnt , the file exist but if i try 

```
#restore -i -f /mnt/bac0
```
 this is print "Tape is not volume 1 of the dump"

if i try 
	
	



```
#dump -0 -f /dev/da0
```
 and 
	
	



```
#restore -i -f /dev/da0
```
 the same result


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 2, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 3, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11711


----------

